

Startups: "I Have No Idea What I Am Doing" by Buffer's CEO - geopsist
http://open.bufferapp.com/no-idea/

======
geopsist
"Looking back to when I started Buffer, even though I had learned a lot from
my past startup experiences, I truly didn’t know what I was doing and I
approached everything with that mindset. I was out there to learn and I knew
that the only way I was going to progress was to adopt a very open mind. I’m
writing this post because when I stray away from this mindset, I lose out as a
result." Joel speaks almost for everyone. I feel sometimes the same and I am
not in any way as accomplished as him.... Am I alone?

